# 3 pt. hitch problem



## DBJR73 (Jan 23, 2013)

I have a MF with a 3pt hitch and a JD plow for 3pt hitch, 
the tractor needs a sway bar to keep the plow where it belongs when plowing.
the piece that is on the plow for the hitch arms to hook on to are too short to allow a sway bar and the tractor arms and still put the lock pin on to hold everything on the tractor.
has anyone made a kit to make the arms narrower?

the part on the plow is not replaceable with longer pins.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

DBJR73, What year and size is that MF? 
Just a quick thought, both my Ford 8N's have stay chains hooked to the rear end and the lift arms. I have had some success using a clevis to gather up the slack in the chains to keep the implement from swinging out of line too much.


----------



## DBJR73 (Jan 23, 2013)

hi, it's a MF 20 industrial tractor, I thought about putting shorter chains on the rear housing by the PTO just to plow with, but then thought if I whacked a large un moveable boulder, I could bust the rear housing. the pins that are made right on the cross bar on the plow are just too short to hook the tractor to and get a sway bar on also. I guess that I'll weld up some heavy bracket and bolt it on the draw bar to hold the plow over to the right where it belongs, it works great in stubble, but in sod that's never been plowed, the plow goes over so far that it like plowing a 24" furrow.


----------

